# Synths with brown noise?



## JPQ (Sep 6, 2019)

Synths with brown noise?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 6, 2019)

JPQ said:


> Synths with brown noise?


Ewwwww


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 6, 2019)

Falcon.

According to Wikipedia, I think you may be able to approximate Brownian noise by using white noise with a 6 db/octave lo pass filter with cutoff set to lowest frequency possible like 20 Hz so that the filter's slope covers the whole spectrum. I'm not sure if it's mathematically equivalent though.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 6, 2019)

At least to my ears Linplug Albino dont sound like this i think.


----------



## CGR (Sep 6, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Ewwwww


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 6, 2019)

On SERUM you can use your own sound files on the Noise OSC. UVI Falcon and VPS Avenger have built in Brown Noise sources.


----------



## Joe_D (Sep 6, 2019)

Cherry Audio Voltage Modular Core does not include a Brownian motion generator, but Benard sells one called "Random Walks" for Voltage Modular in the Cherry Audio store. It is sold in a monophonic and polyphonic version, as a bundle, and as part of two larger bundles. I really like the Benard modules for generative music -- I bought the bigger package and it's great.

If you like to patch your own synths, Voltage Modular is a great system, and Core+Electro is on sale for less than $50 for another week or so. Or you could get the Ignite package for $25 this week. Or you could even get the free (for one more week) Nucleus package, which gives you enough modules to make basic (or even not so basic if you're creative) subtractive synths. Whichever package you may get, you'd have to buy the Random Walks module(s) or a Benard bundle as well.

Keep in mind that you can host other synths (and other plugins) inside and as part of your Voltage Modular Core patches, so you could use Brownian motion to control your other synths or to modulate their output.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 8, 2019)

A semi-modular (or fully-modular) synth like Zebra could do this, just patch white noise through a filter. 

Though in my experience on a real modular, "brown" noise is more useful as a modulation source. I have a Yusynth module in my MOTM that calls it "Random" and I use it more like an LFO.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 9, 2019)

synthetic said:


> A semi-modular (or fully-modular) synth like Zebra could do this, just patch white noise through a filter.
> 
> Though in my experience on a real modular, "brown" noise is more useful as a modulation source. I have a Yusynth module in my MOTM that calls it "Random" and I use it more like an LFO.


i made one nice thing wih Albino but ALbino dont work anymore with Windows 10 (pro) i understand. and i sloly change my msuci form mac os die to Windows 10 pro side. i try use this unique sound before change...even i get computer soon.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m looking for one too. I’ve found the Denise Audio plugin, which is the right concept, but I can’t deal with that gui. Is there a synth that can do brown noise (or select noises).. Arturia Pigments? NI something?..


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

FFT Noise Generator (Reaktor 5)





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





Tone Generator





Tone Generator Software – Sound Frequency & White Noise Generator (PC or Mac)


Easily generate sine waves, sound frequencies or signals to create test tones or noise waveforms. Align radio levels, calibrate sound equipment and more.



www.nch.com.au





Brownian noise, also called Brown noise, is noise with a power density which decreases 6.02 dB per octave with increasing frequency (frequency density proportional to 1/f2) over a frequency range excluding zero (DC). Brownian noise can be generated with temporal integration of white noise.


----------

